# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Zo ongezond is reizen met het vliegtuig

## FRANCOIS580

*De komende weken en maanden stappen ongetwijfeld weer enkele honderdduizenden landgenoten op het vliegtuig richting sneeuw, of naar een zonnige of exotische vakantiebestemming. Dat is uiteraard niets om zich ongerust over te maken. Het vliegtuig is immers met voorsprong het meest veilige transportmiddel. Maar wat zijn de gevolgen ervan op je gezondheid? Zijn vliegtuigreizen dan nog zo veilig? De jongste tijd wordt steeds meer wetenschappelijk onderzoek gedaan naar de invloed van vliegreizen op je gezondheid, en daarbij kwamen toch wel enkele verrassende resultaten uit de bus. Wat zijn precies de gezondheidseffecten van reizen met het vliegtuig, en kun je er zélf iets aan doen om gezond voet op de begane grond te zetten? Hoe ongezond is reizen met het vliegtuig dan wél?*


*(Francois580)*


Uit al deze wetenschappelijke onderzoeken blijkt dat er jaarlijks méér vliegtuigpassagiers overlijden als gevolg van medische complicaties aan boord, dan dat er passagiers omkomen tijdens vliegtuigongevallen. Deze onderzoeken leerden dat reizen met het vliegtuig lang niet zo gezond is dan men ons wil doen geloven. 


*Grootste risico's voor hart- en kankerpatiënten, en...*﻿ 


﻿De meest levensbedreigende gevolgen van een vlucht zijn hart- en herseninfarcten, longembolies, en diepe veneuze tromboses. Het verrassende is ongetwijfeld dat al deze gebeurtenissen zich meestal gedurende de eerste dagen na een vlucht voordoen. De gezondheidsrisico's zijn veruit het grootst voor zowel hart- als kankerpatiënten, maar ook zwaargewichten en obese personen, zeventigplussers en zelfs atleten nemen grote risico's. De oorzaak dat zelfs topsportlui tijdens hun vele vliegtuigreizen aan gezondheidsrisico's worden blootgesteld, moet gezocht worden in hun trage bloedcirculatie in rust. Dat vergroot de kans op bloedklonters (trombose) aanzienlijk. Voor zwangere vrouwen die een hormoonvervangende therapie volgen, mensen met een genetische aanleg voor diepe veneuze trombose en diegenen die minder dan één maand voor hun vlucht een medische ingreep ondergingen, zijn vliegtuigreizen sterk af te raden. Dat is ook zo voor astmapatiënten en zij die kampen met dichtgeslibde aders. Hun hersen- als hartactiviteit is sterk vermindert als gevolg van een lagere zuurstoftoevoer.



*Baby's en kinderen extra kwetsbaar*


Bij ziekte zie je beter af van reizen met het vliegtuig, zelfs als je verkouden bent. Dan heb je veel meer last van druk in je oren, en dit zowel tijdens het landen als het opstijgen. Vooral baby's en kinderen zijn bijzonder kwetsbaar. Bij hen is de pijn zoveel keren heviger. Zij die voor hun afreis met een of andere kinderziekte werden besmet zoals met bof, mazelen of waterpokken mogen pas dan het vliegtuig op wanneer je een medische verklaring kunt voorleggen.../...

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...vliegtuig.html

----------


## Margareta

De mensen die hier worden aangehaald als risico, zullen ook thuis overleden zijn. 




> Uit al deze wetenschappelijke onderzoeken blijkt dat er jaarlijks méér vliegtuigpassagiers overlijden als gevolg van medische complicaties aan boord, dan dat er passagiers omkomen tijdens vliegtuigongevallen. Deze onderzoeken leerden dat reizen met het vliegtuig lang niet zo gezond is dan men ons wil doen geloven.


Dit is natuurlijk grote onzin. Ik heb zelf veel gereisd met het vliegtuig en maar eenmaal meegemaakt dat iemand onwel werd tijdens de reis.

Over die onzin over luchtdruk...waarom overlijden parachutisten niet, die vanaf 4 tot 5 km hoogte springen! Waaronder mensen van 80 jaar.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor jouw reactie Margareta. In dit artikel verwijs ik ook duidelijk dat de meeste slachtoffers als gevolg van reizen met het vliegtuig de eerste dagen na hun vlucht te betreuren vallen...

Groetjes,

Francois580

----------


## Margareta

Hallo Francois580, bedankt voor je reactie maar er staat toch duidelijk "door medische complicaties aan boord".

Maar de mensen die jij aanhaalt, zijn al ziek en hebben een risico. 
Ze overlijden niet omdat ze in een vliegtuig reizen. 
Natuurlijk moet je op een lange reis eventjes gaan lopen maar een korte vlucht van 2.5 uur is het zelfde als een treinreis van Amsterdam naar Groningen of Maastricht.

Ik ben een beetje allergisch geworden voor "wetenschappelijke onderzoeken" en ik neem ze met een hele grote korrel zout.
Hoe onderzoeken ze dit! 
Iemand overlijdt en de onderzoekers krijgen een bericht dat deze patiënt net gevlogen heeft?

Was dit jou artikel?
Groetjes,

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Dat zijn inderdaad persoonlijke artikels die op mijn blog terug te vinden zijn, nl. http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Raimun

""soms zie je door het bos de bomen niet meer""  :Wink:

----------


## gerard1977

Hoi, 

*Diepe veneuze trombose* (binnenkant van de bloedaders in de benen zijn beschadigd) maakt dat mensen die lang reizen, stil zitten of langdurig stilstaand werk verrichten kans hebben op *traagstromend bloed*. Daarmee heeft het bloed de neiging om te stollen zodat kleine bloedpropjes ontstaan. Komt men dan weer in beweging dan schieten die bloedpropjes ineens los en komen daarna in een nauw bloedvaatje bij de longen terecht. Een bloedopstopping volgt met een pijn op de borst als gevolg, zodat een *longembolie* het resultaat is.
Heb je bruine tot zwarte huidvlekken op de enkel dan is dat geen melanineophoping. Bloedcellen zijn in geconcentreerde vorm in de huid gekomen, waardoor de huid zeer teer en kwetsbaar is geworden. Lees hier verder over *Bruine tot zwarte slecht helende huidvlekken op de enkel*
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...-de-enkel.html
Gerard

----------


## gerard1977

*Diepe veneuze trombose kan longembolie veroorzaken*
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...roorzaken.html

----------

